# How do you persuade your Ayuntamiento to take dog poo seriously?



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry, but this rather unsavoury topic has come up on various threads recently and I'm sure people have plenty to say about it!

About the only thing that I really dislike about our town is the amount of canine excrement in the street. Many people don't walk their dogs, they just let them out to do their business. Fleets of young men in yellow overalls come round and clean it up every morning, so I suppose it has a useful role in providing work for the unemployed (I am joking, in case you were wondering). But they don't work Sundays, and it is really off-putting. 

How many towns in Spain provide receptacles and/or fine people for letting their dogs crap in the streets? Is there a law which covers it? Does anyone have any experience of campaigning on the issue?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Sorry, but this rather unsavoury topic has come up on various threads recently and I'm sure people have plenty to say about it!
> 
> About the only thing that I really dislike about our town is the amount of canine excrement in the street. Many people don't walk their dogs, they just let them out to do their business. Fleets of young men in yellow overalls come round and clean it up every morning, so I suppose it has a useful role in providing work for the unemployed (I am joking, in case you were wondering). But they don't work Sundays, and it is really off-putting.
> 
> How many towns in Spain provide receptacles and/or fine people for letting their dogs crap in the streets? Is there a law which covers it? Does anyone have any experience of campaigning on the issue?


we do have _poo bins_ here

the mayor passed bye-law a few years ago & not picking up the poo carries an on-the-spot fine


we still get dogs allowed out to roam - but they are now picked up if reported

it has got to the stage where to see someone with a dog but without a poo bag it looks really odd - & they are treated like pariahs by other dog walkers:clap2:


----------



## pensionista (Sep 6, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Sorry, but this rather unsavoury topic has come up on various threads recently and I'm sure people have plenty to say about it!
> 
> About the only thing that I really dislike about our town is the amount of canine excrement in the street. Many people don't walk their dogs, they just let them out to do their business. Fleets of young men in yellow overalls come round and clean it up every morning, so I suppose it has a useful role in providing work for the unemployed (I am joking, in case you were wondering). But they don't work Sundays, and it is really off-putting.
> 
> How many towns in Spain provide receptacles and/or fine people for letting their dogs crap in the streets? Is there a law which covers it? Does anyone have any experience of campaigning on the issue?


Our Mayor has ordered the positioning of dog poo bag dispensing machines all over the town. These are free and dog owners seem to be using them.
What pees me off though is the beach being used as a dog toilet, even in winter. We have signs every 50 metres or so prohibiting dogs on the beach, but they get totally ignored. We also have numerous childrens play areas around the town , sometimes with a small grassed area adjacent but these also get used by dogs.
It seems as though these signs "don't apply to my dog" judging by the number of people who flout them. In spite of dogs being banned from our local municipal market, it is common to see an owner carrying their pet around the food stalls.
As you've probably guessed, I am not a dog owner/lover. Don't see the point of them. 
(now bracing myself for the wrath of all dog owners to descend on me )


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

How do you persuade your Ayuntamiento to take dog poo seriously?

I suggest it's time you do things a la espanola:

1- Find out where your Alcalde lives, and the approximate time he leaves his residence each morning

2- You get a dog (bigger breeds work better) or borrow your neighbours rotweiller. A dose of canine laxatives helps. 

3- You walk the dog each morning and encourage him to do its no twos in front of your alcade's main door.

You should expect your Ayuntamiento to take dog **** seriously in no time!


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

There's fines for those that don't clean up, isn't there? I haven't seen any specific "dog business" bins, but I suppose that any regular bin or container along the street will do. 

When my family visits (they got a dog), they always carry around some plastics to clean up when our little guy needs to release whatever is left of his food. We always clean up. Looking at the amount of dog poo on the streets though, we seem to be in a minority that makes that efford. 

Aren't cats easy? They go straight to the kitty litter, no need to take them out on the streets, and they do it instinctively without even the need to train them to do so


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Dizzie Izzie said:


> How do you persuade your Ayuntamiento to take dog poo seriously?
> 
> I suggest it's time you do things a la espanola:
> 
> ...


 Great idea! I know where he lives ... But like I said, they pay people to go round and pick it up, rather than target the owners. In fact you don't know who the owners are half the time, they just let the dogs out to run round on their own, crapping and weeing where they please.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gerrit said:


> Aren't cats easy? They go straight to the kitty litter, no need to take them out on the streets, and they do it instinctively without even the need to train them to do so


Ah Gerrit, I had an idea you might be a fellow cat-lover ...

My own little bundle of joy is fine with the litter tray, but has a nasty habit of throwing up on the rug (having walked over acres of easy-to-clean marble tiles to reach it).


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

pensionista said:


> Our Mayor has ordered the positioning of dog poo bag dispensing machines all over the town. These are free and dog owners seem to be using them.
> What pees me off though is the beach being used as a dog toilet, even in winter. We have signs every 50 metres or so prohibiting dogs on the beach, but they get totally ignored. We also have numerous childrens play areas around the town , sometimes with a small grassed area adjacent but these also get used by dogs.
> It seems as though these signs "don't apply to my dog" judging by the number of people who flout them. In spite of dogs being banned from our local municipal market, it is common to see an owner carrying their pet around the food stalls.
> As you've probably guessed, I am not a dog owner/lover. Don't see the point of them.
> (now bracing myself for the wrath of all dog owners to descend on me )


I don't mind the dogs too much - some of them are quite nice when you get to know them - it's those irresponsible owners that p*** me off!

They've come down hard on dogs on the Costa de la Luz beaches this year; wardens drive around on quad bikes looking for them and there's a 15€ spot fine if you are caught with one.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> Ah Gerrit, I had an idea you might be a fellow cat-lover ...
> 
> My own little bundle of joy is fine with the litter tray, but has a nasty habit of throwing up on the rug (having walked over acres of easy-to-clean marble tiles to reach it).


I love cats!  Used to have 2 who both died of cancer (but one of two was already quite old and has lived a long and very easy life in which she was treated like a queen)

Would love to have a cat again but with the OCD and such... The moment I have grip on my own day-to-day life I can think of it. Until then I better stick to easy-to-control pets such as a hamster or a goldfish... I do plan to collect some food to feed the stray cats in my barrio of Barcelona during the cold winter.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gerrit said:


> I love cats!  Used to have 2 who both died of cancer (but one of two was already quite old and has lived a long and very easy life in which she was treated like a queen)
> 
> Would love to have a cat again but with the OCD and such... The moment I have grip on my own day-to-day life I can think of it. Until then I better stick to easy-to-control pets such as a hamster or a goldfish... I do plan to collect some food to feed the stray cats in my barrio of Barcelona during the cold winter.


No, you can't build a relationship with a hamster or a goldfish. Adopt a cat, it will do you good!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You like photography, don't you? How about a photo campaign in the local paper over the next few months?
I can't see the town hall getting very enthusiastic about it in these times of crisis unfortunately, and really it's not the their fault. It's making the public aware in general. Perhaps some way of sending info to the _comunidades_ y _urbanizaciones_ ???


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

pensionista said:


> .
> As you've probably guessed, I am not a dog owner/lover. Don't see the point of them.
> (now bracing myself for the wrath of all dog owners to descend on me )


There isn't any _point_ to dogs. It's all about understanding and sharing another life.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> No, you can't build a relationship with a hamster or a goldfish. Adopt a cat, it will do you good!


The problem is the cat should not be suffering from my depressions and panic attacks. She has to be taken care off, a very stable home is needed. Of course it could also be that the cat helps to get a more stable routine myself, I often thought about that. My psychologist was sceptic about the idea but I'd love to have a cat around 

By the way, while a fish is indeed hard to build a relationship with, some hamsters can be so cute when they run in that wheel for hours and hours  And they got such a cute face 




Pesky, so your idea to solve the littering issue is a photography project of dog poo across the pavements of our villages/cities? Hmmm, that would be a quite original project for sure, although how would you expose the photos to citizens and city hall?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gerrit said:


> The problem is the cat should not be suffering from my depressions and panic attacks. She has to be taken care off, a very stable home is needed. Of course it could also be that the cat helps to get a more stable routine myself, I often thought about that. My psychologist was sceptic about the idea but I'd love to have a cat around


Seriously, cats can take care of themselves but they do respond to the moods of their human carers (I can't say owners, you don't "own" cats) and can be very therapeutic. If you don't want to risk taking one into your home, just caring for some feral cats as you suggest will I'm sure be very rewarding - for you and them.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gerrit;401524
[QUOTE said:


> Pesky, so your idea to solve the littering issue is a photography project of dog poo across the pavements of our villages/cities? Hmmm, that would be a quite original project for sure, although how would you expose the photos to citizens and city hall?


[/QUOTE]

Well, in my town there's a free monthly newspaper that EVERYBODY reads. Fromtime time they have photos sent in of the latest local disgrace area. They show things like builders rubble being dumped in a country area, holes in the road, road signs that have been knocked down etc A bit of a name and shame page.
Also local schools have been involved in a photography competition about environmental abuses (right word??) in the area. I thought it might be nice to balance it out with photos of environmental beauty in the area, but...

Perhaps start a RAP club 
(Residents Against Poo)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Another idea, complain to the ayuntamiento claiming it's a health risk


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Great idea! I know where he lives ... But like I said, they pay people to go round and pick it up, rather than target the owners. In fact you don't know who the owners are half the time, they just let the dogs out to run round on their own, crapping and weeing where they please.


I am sorry I guess my answer wasnt' that helpful. 

To be honest I find it hard to take the thread seriously, because If you saw the kind of garbage that I encounter on daily basis here in Cairo... (inlcuding slowly decomposing deceased cats) well , you would understand why a dog excrement on a sunday morning sounds a bit like I joke .

I suppose It's all about causing embarrasment to the owners. If you see someone that allows his pet to do his own thing in the street, then voice your disaproval. It will take time, but maybe you can shame them into good pet owner behaviour, one at the time


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You like photography, don't you? How about a photo campaign in the local paper over the next few months?
> I can't see the town hall getting very enthusiastic about it in these times of crisis unfortunately, and really it's not the their fault. It's making the public aware in general. Perhaps some way of sending info to the _comunidades_ y _urbanizaciones_ ???


I was thinking of something along these lines, though we are too small to have our own local paper and there aren't any coms or urbs round here. The nearest town with a sizeable expat population (30+ miles away) has already taken action on this.

But I will (when nobody is looking :yuck get some photos of heaps of steaming excrement along with my friend's pictures of disembowelled cats, and together we will go and pester some local _consejeros_. With municipal elections coming up next spring, it might be an opportune moment - and they say they want more foreign visitors here for the _turismo rural_.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Also local schools have been involved in a photography competition about environmental abuses (right word??) in the area. I thought it might be nice to balance it out with photos of environmental beauty in the area, but...
> 
> Perhaps start a RAP club
> (Residents Against Poo)


Great idea, I'll talk to my teacher friends!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Dog turds frozen make excellent missiles,

Large Alcaldes make excellent targets,

I cannot type more for laughing...................


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Dog turds frozen make excellent missiles,
> 
> Large Alcaldes make excellent targets,
> 
> I cannot type more for laughing...................


:spit:
LOL that's the espirit


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Great idea! I know where he lives ... But like I said, they pay people to go round and pick it up, rather than target the owners. In fact you don't know who the owners are half the time, they just let the dogs out to run round on their own, crapping and weeing where they please.


Pay people to pick it up? Thats a bit of a s**t job! But.. hey ho its a job! Perhaps we should actively encourage fowling in order to reduce the 20% unemployment rate?

I cant believe that there are already 3 pages of comments on poo! Amazing really - the subject of dog sh*t it fastly overtaking the subject on the pope - now that says something!!!!!! Oh theres an idea - pope - kiss-a-thon and fire frozen poo misiles at his pope-mobile - Simples!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I cant believe that there are already 3 pages of comments on poo! Amazing really - the subject of dog sh*t it fastly overtaking the subject on the pope - now that says something!!!!!!


I think you'll find we have a good Dog Poo Session every couple of months or so, get the subject out of our systems  and there we are - raring to go on the pope, education, parrots, renting, matresses - whatever you want to throw at us really!!
Other recurrring themes include roundabouts, for some reason???!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I think you'll find we have a good Dog Poo Session every couple of months or so, get the subject out of our systems  and there we are - raring to go on the pope, education, parrots, renting, matresses - whatever you want to throw at us really!!
> Other recurrring themes include roundabouts, for some reason???!


I should start a thread about the popes parrot pooing on a roundabout while he was laying on a matress trying to rent a house and educate his parrot where to poo in future - see what happens!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> I should start a thread about the popes parrot pooing on a roundabout while he was laying on a matress trying to rent a house and educate his parrot where to poo in future - see what happens!


Now, there's an idea!!


----------



## pensionista (Sep 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> There isn't any _point_ to dogs. It's all about understanding and sharing another life.


But I'm already doing that with the ones I love...ie; friends and family.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Gotta say where my in laws live in Fuengirola, there are lots of 'pet' dogs who are treated as such i.e. walked properly rather than just let out, have a ball thrown for them etc and those people do generally pick up. There are still a few peeps that don't for sure - usually those that are out in the middle of the night so don't feel so 'watched' if they don't pick it up

However there are no poo bins, and the general waste bins are on the main roads rather than there being any smaller bins around the 'open' areas where people congregate while their dogs play

Things will change as they do, slowly of course, but I am sure that eventually some sort of solution will appear plus people are getting better at giving a monkeys


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

pensionista said:


> But I'm already doing that with the ones I love...ie; friends and family.


And so do I. But my life is richer because of the pleasure I get from being the proud 'mum' of Our Little Azor. He lessens my stress, causes me to take more exercise than I would without him, guards me and my house, is handsome, affectionate and intelligent and unlike some humans doesn't start wars, steal from the poor (or from anyone) and is good-natured and non-aggressive.
The problem as I see it is that it's far too easy to own a dog. Far too many people are unaware of the responsibilities dog ownership entails upon them.
The authorities need a concerted publicity drive and clampdown on anti-social dog owners. Huge fines should be inflicted on people who don't pick up after their dogs, own dogs that aren't microchipped, allow them on the streets without leads and so on. Walking around residential streets with your dog is not adequate exercise. We spend roughly two hours minimum each day on the campo with OLA. He is rarely walked in built-up areas, although we are lucky in having a large garden for him to run in - that's why we chose our current house.. 
As for dog poo on pavements....our rather bourgois area is infested with dog poo, deposited mainly by the pampered little pets of our Spanish neighbours who stand idly by while their darling little Yorkshire or whatever fouls the pavement. 
Owners of these little dogs seem to think their small size renders them exempt from behaving in a civilised way. They are usually not on leads and run all over the place.
Naming, shaming and heavy fines coupled with a publicity drive might change this anti-social behaviour from far too many irresponsible dog owners.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

pensionista said:


> But I'm already doing that with the ones I love...ie; friends and family.


You can have a far more sensible conversation with a dog , plus you choose to have a dog ( or they choose you ) but family you're stuck with.
Here in town I've never noticed much at all in the way of poo. The only dog poo bins are near the vets. In the UK where I lived there wasn't any bins, you just pick it up & take it home with you . I always did that even when we were out in the fields as it's not wanted by the farmers !


----------



## pensionista (Sep 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> And so do I. But my life is richer because of the pleasure I get from being the proud 'mum' of Our Little Azor. He lessens my stress, causes me to take more exercise than I would without him, guards me and my house, is handsome, affectionate and intelligent and unlike some humans doesn't start wars, steal from the poor (or from anyone) and is good-natured and non-aggressive.
> The problem as I see it is that it's far too easy to own a dog. Far too many people are unaware of the responsibilities dog ownership entails upon them.
> The authorities need a concerted publicity drive and clampdown on anti-social dog owners. Huge fines should be inflicted on people who don't pick up after their dogs, own dogs that aren't microchipped, allow them on the streets without leads and so on. Walking around residential streets with your dog is not adequate exercise. We spend roughly two hours minimum each day on the campo with OLA. He is rarely walked in built-up areas, although we are lucky in having a large garden for him to run in - that's why we chose our current house..
> As for dog poo on pavements....our rather bourgois area is infested with dog poo, deposited mainly by the pampered little pets of our Spanish neighbours who stand idly by while their darling little Yorkshire or whatever fouls the pavement.
> ...


Around here their "little darlings" wear sunglasses...sun shades...jackets...ride in little buggies behind their owners bikes..have their own seat at pavement cafes..share croissants and drinks...sit on laps whilst owner is having meal in a restaraunt..etc, etc...sad really.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

pensionista said:


> As you've probably guessed, I am not a dog owner/lover. Don't see the point of them.
> (now bracing myself for the wrath of all dog owners to descend on me )


Good thing we're all different - it would be boring if we all thought the same way. I don't see the point of children:noidea:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

pensionista said:


> Around here their "little darlings" wear sunglasses...sun shades...jackets...ride in little buggies behind their owners bikes..have their own seat at pavement cafes..share croissants and drinks...sit on laps whilst owner is having meal in a restaraunt..etc, etc...sad really.


Oh, I totally agree with you. That is sad. Our Little Azor, a proud Ridgeback, would be appalled if we treated him like some Barbie doll...or should I say 'Ken' doll....Is it mainly Brits who are guilty of these tasteless carryings-on?
As for sitting on one's lap whilst eating, whether at home or elsewhere....gross OLA weighs in at 54 kilos so even if we were that way inclined we couldn't do that.
I wonder why people feel compelled to do such naff things to their pets. They obviously have no respect for the animal.
Interestingly....one of the dogs at our refugio, found tied up to a lamppost and abandoned by his owners, was wearing an elaborate collar bearing the words: 'My lovely best friend' or similar sentimental crap.
Says it all, really.....


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Oh, I totally agree with you. That is sad. Our Little Azor, a proud Ridgeback, would be appalled if we treated him like some Barbie doll...or should I say 'Ken' doll....*Is it mainly Brits who are guilty of these tasteless carryings-on?*


No, lapdogs are the must-have fashion accessory for the trendy Spanish chicas. Even in our village they go round with a mobile in one hand and a chihuahua in the other. I´ve even seen them being carried round in handbags.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> No, lapdogs are the must-have fashion accessory for the trendy Spanish chicas. Even in our village they go round with a mobile in one hand and a chihuahua in the other. I´ve even seen them being carried round in handbags.


& don't forget the chicos too with their little canine accessories in their carry bags


my 14 year old dd says

that is SOOOO WRONG!!!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Alcalaina said:


> No, lapdogs are the must-have fashion accessory for the trendy Spanish chicas. Even in our village they go round with a mobile in one hand and a chihuahua in the other. I´ve even seen them being carried round in handbags.


Presumably we can blame that airhead Paris Hilton for setting this naff trend.
Can you think of a more pointless individual occupying space on the surface of the planet??


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Oh, I totally agree with you. That is sad. Our Little Azor, a proud Ridgeback, would be appalled if we treated him like some Barbie doll...or should I say 'Ken' doll....Is it mainly Brits who are guilty of these tasteless carryings-on?
> As for sitting on one's lap whilst eating, whether at home or elsewhere....gross OLA weighs in at 54 kilos so even if we were that way inclined we couldn't do that.
> I wonder why people feel compelled to do such naff things to their pets. They obviously have no respect for the animal.
> Interestingly....one of the dogs at our refugio, found tied up to a lamppost and abandoned by his owners, was wearing an elaborate collar bearing the words: 'My lovely best friend' or similar sentimental crap.
> Says it all, really.....


Brits ! Good God no, around here it's all spanish & you have to book at least a week in advance ( so I'm told ) to get in the vets dog grooming parlour. 
The eating bit reminds me of a chap I knew in the UK. They had no children & the dogs were the children. They didn't buy anything without the dogs approval , they even changed a new touring caravan as the dogs didn't like it. The best thing was sunday lunch, the table was laid with him & his wife at opposite ends & a dog either side on a chair with their bowl on the table ! They also ate the same meals as there owners.

The last 'abandonado' by my house ,which we took in about 18 months ago, came complete with fancy collar & pañuelo , shaved hair on sides , then he gets dumped. The mind boggles.
We've taken at least a dozen dogs to the rescue ( that's 80kms away ) in the 8 years we've lived here .


----------



## pensionista (Sep 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> You can have a far more sensible conversation with a dog


????????????...the mind boggles


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Good thing we're all different - it would be boring if we all thought the same way. I don't see the point of children:noidea:


Children bah! they breed and have grandchildren bah! bah!


----------



## pensionista (Sep 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Brits ! Good God no, around here it's all spanish & you have to book at least a week in advance ( so I'm told ) to get in the vets dog grooming parlour.
> The eating bit reminds me of a chap I knew in the UK. They had no children & the dogs were the children. They didn't buy anything without the dogs approval , they even changed a new touring caravan as the dogs didn't like it. The best thing was sunday lunch, the table was laid with him & his wife at opposite ends & a dog either side on a chair with their bowl on the table ! They also ate the same meals as there owners.
> 
> The last 'abandonado' by my house ,which we took in about 18 months ago, came complete with fancy collar & pañuelo , shaved hair on sides , then he gets dumped. The mind boggles.
> We've taken at least a dozen dogs to the rescue ( that's 80kms away ) in the 8 years we've lived here .


Being in northern Catalunya we get a lot of French visitors. At our favourite cafe , which we visit daily, there is a French couple and their toydog who also visit daily. The husband is severely disabled and gets around on a trike. Each day , when they arrive, she makes sure the dog has a seat, with a cushion, and also a small portable umbrella which she carries around with her. Only then does she turn her attention to her husband, who, by now is usually struggling to get off his trike.
Two days ago, whilst attending to the dog, the husband took quite a nasty fall onto the pavement. He was OK but it is so sad to watch someone giving priority to a dog when a loved one is in need.
This lady is the one who dips her croissant into her coffee to feed to the dog by hand.
Why is it that people carry small dogs around ? I have yet to see a German Shepherd or a Labrador tucked under someones arm. I have a theory that soon...somewhere in the world...a small dog will be born without legs....due to evolution.


----------



## pensionista (Sep 6, 2010)

I can't believe I just typed "portable umbrella ".


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Presumably we can blame that airhead Paris Hilton for setting this naff trend.
> Can you think of a more pointless individual occupying space on the surface of the planet??


I tried for several minutes. But no, I can't.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

pensionista said:


> Being in northern Catalunya we get a lot of French visitors. At our favourite cafe , which we visit daily, there is a French couple and their toydog who also visit daily. The husband is severely disabled and gets around on a trike. Each day , when they arrive, she makes sure the dog has a seat, with a cushion, and also a small portable umbrella which she carries around with her. Only then does she turn her attention to her husband, who, by now is usually struggling to get off his trike.
> Two days ago, whilst attending to the dog, the husband took quite a nasty fall onto the pavement. He was OK but it is so sad to watch someone giving priority to a dog when a loved one is in need.
> This lady is the one who dips her croissant into her coffee to feed to the dog by hand.
> Why is it that people carry small dogs around ? I have yet to see a German Shepherd or a Labrador tucked under someones arm. I have a theory that soon...somewhere in the world...a small dog will be born without legs....due to evolution.


I agree with all you say....but these are sins of humans, not the poor dogs.
I love my dog very much but I love my partner more and I think  also my son and grandchildren.
I will certainly love my son more if he brings me the promised new laptop to replace the one I b******d thumping it with my fist whilst raging at poor internet connection.....
Now borrowing partner's...


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

I've seen some incredibly witty and creative installations around left poos in the last couple of years. Some anti-poo activists have been decorating offending piles with flowers and vegetable sculptures and I saw a neat little installation near the beach here in Plentzia recently where someone had put glitter and cocktail flags to good use. Councils can only do so much to change behaviour, but a bit of non-aggressive awareness raising is easily within the reach of us all.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

geez said:


> I've seen some incredibly witty and creative installations around left poos in the last couple of years. Some anti-poo activists have been decorating offending piles with flowers and vegetable sculptures and I saw a neat little installation near the beach here in Plentzia recently where someone had put glitter and cocktail flags to good use. Councils can only do so much to change behaviour, but a bit of non-aggressive awareness raising is easily within the reach of us all.


Love it! But don't the dogs eat the sculptures? They would here!


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Love it! But don't the dogs eat the sculptures? They would here!


oooerrrr, didn't think of that one. Hmmm, might give their owners more pause for thought about not cleaning up after their moggies.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Success! :clap2::clap2: A load of posters have just gone up round town warning that the Town Hall are going to start fining owners who let their dogs run loose or fail to clean up their excrement. Fines will range from 75 to 600 euros - if they just fine a few people that should soon put the wind up everyone else, as word gets round quick here!

I should say that this had absolutely nothing to do with me, I was still at the stage of composing a letter and organising a petition. I´m going to have to write and say thanks instead.


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Success! :clap2::clap2: A load of posters have just gone up round town warning that the Town Hall are going to start fining owners who let their dogs run loose or fail to clean up their excrement. Fines will range from 75 to 600 euros - if they just fine a few people that should soon put the wind up everyone else, as word gets round quick here!
> 
> I should say that this had absolutely nothing to do with me, I was still at the stage of composing a letter and organising a petition. I´m going to have to write and say thanks instead.


Don't get too excited Alcalaina. Dog owners in Fuengirola can be fined up to 1,500 euros but unfortunately it doesnt seem to make much, if any, difference. Perhaps because it is something that cannot be policed very well and so the owners are just sneakier about it. It's frustrating, especially when you can barely walk the pavements without stepping on some. Yesterday a dog belonging to one of our neighbours' left some in the corridors as it was roaming around on its own, due to their neglect. At least we knew who the culprit was though.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Just be aware that when I lived in England, the neighbourhood cats made my vegetable patch unworkable with their crap. Just because you can't see it doesn't mean it isn't there. I know lots of people who have super-soakers or worse - catapults and airguns - to keep the cats from crapping in their gardens.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Caz.I said:


> Don't get too excited Alcalaina. Dog owners in Fuengirola can be fined up to 1,500 euros but unfortunately it doesnt seem to make much, if any, difference. Perhaps because it is something that cannot be policed very well and so the owners are just sneakier about it. It's frustrating, especially when you can barely walk the pavements without stepping on some. Yesterday a dog belonging to one of our neighbours' left some in the corridors as it was roaming around on its own, due to their neglect. At least we knew who the culprit was though.


Sure, I know there's a big gap between an announcement of intent and the thing becoming reality. But at least it's a step in the right direction (if that's the right expression!!) It's such a small town, after a couple of fines the word will get round. It worked with parking on the pavements; one person got a 60€ fine and now nobody does it.

From now on, according to the announcement, any dog not wearing a collar that is found roaming the streets will be regarded as a stray and will be put down. That will solve half the problem; these dogs just run loose and cause accidents.

I don't dislike dogs, honestly! Just their side-effects.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Just be aware that when I lived in England, the neighbourhood cats made my vegetable patch unworkable with their crap. Just because you can't see it doesn't mean it isn't there. I know lots of people who have super-soakers or worse - catapults and airguns - to keep the cats from crapping in their gardens.


Yuck! I don't blame them, I used to use a high-power water-pistol on a visiting tom who used to crap on my lawn, and couldn't even be bothered to bury it.

Responsible cat-owners (like me) have litter-trays by the back door. The cats prefer this, they don't have to go out in the rain!


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I don't dislike dogs, honestly! Just their *back*side-effects.


There, fixed it for you.ound:


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> There, fixed it for you.ound:


Thank you. I'm not too keen about the ones who try to hump you either. Can you fix that too?


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Old thread but I'm wondering if the posters etc made any difference?

I'm in Salobrena and it suffers the same problem... poo everywhere from feral cats and roaming dogs. It's real shame as you don't notice how pretty most of the old town is because you are watching where you step all the time.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, there is a big difference in our village now that the Ayuntamiento have rounded up and disposed of all the strays (40 in six months). Sad that they have to do that, but there aren't enough kind Brits and Germans to re-home them all. Also owners now keep their dogs on leads much more than they used to.


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's a thing, last year one of the people who had wended their way up my mountain had a go at me for allowing my dog to poo on the abandonado. Now I admit I didnt pick it up, why should I, I am the only person who lives on this mountain and the land my dog did it on hasnt been farmed in over 20 years and by the way is down an unused roadway that leads to nowhere. 
Thing is, a week later the same guy was up here with his hunting dogs and guess what, they were crapping all over, not the abandonado but my land and when I complained he said 'hunting dogs do not count.' 
Funny that, I thought dog poop was dog poop no matter from what dogs end it comes from.


----------

